# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Mua máy cấu hình thế này được ko?

## hungsanphuongdong

mainboard: gigabyte™ ga ex58-extreme

cpu: intel core i7 950

ram: kingmax 8.0gb (4 x 2gb) ddr3 1600mhz

hdd: western 2tb caviar green sata2/ 7200rpm/32m

vga: asus 1792mb ddr3 geforce gtx295 (engtx295 top /2di/1792md3) 

2dvi-i, dvi to d-sub adaptor, dvi to hdmi - 896 bit

monitor: asus lcd 25.5 inches wide tft (vk266h)

keyboard: microsoft kit wireless laser desktop 6000 v2 usb (69a-00021) 

- silver

mouse: logitech cordless mx air mouse 3200 dpi (usb)

speaker: logitech subwoofer z5500 digital - 5.1 (500w rms )

sound card: asus sound xonar hdav1.3 deluxe internal sound card 7.1 

pci-ex1

dvd drive: asus dvd-rw usb external (sdrw-08d1s-u)

case: antec p190

power supply: antec power supply truepower quattro 1000

các bác trả lời nhanh lên hộ em cái, gấp lắm rồi

----------


## kulu193

bình chọn sản phẩm bạn xem cái này rồi quyết định .



tiêu chí đánh giákémbình thườngtốtxuất sắc
12345678910không chọngiá thànhtốc độ xử lý 
tính ổn địnhmức độ tản nhiệt 
dễ tháo lắp
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
http://www.vatgia.com/458/426923/bi...he-bus-speed-4-8gt-s-socket-1366.html#danhgia .

----------


## huyettulam

cấu hình của bạn vậy là quá chuẩn . đáp ứng được nhưu cầu mà bạn mong muốn

----------


## fpicseo

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
cấu hình máy của bạn thuộc hạng thượng lưu rồi, khỏi lo lắng. mình nghĩ là bạn biết nó quá tốt.

----------


## kanhtran

lại có 1 người hỏi ngớ ngẩn nữa rồi! ý bạn là được và đc như thế nào! vấn đề là bạn dùng nó vào chuyện gì mới xét đc
tùy vào mỗi mục đúng mà sử dụng cấu hình máy khác nhau.
về phần tốc độ thì rất okay như vẫn tính ổn định thì chưa tốt cho lắm.

----------


## crystal150986

em định mua để đánh văn bản í mà ^^ đùa các bác tí em còn phải dùng autocad 2010 & chơi mấy game nặng nặng như assasin's creed nghe nói máy phải có cấu hình mạnh mới chạy mượt [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] dù sao thì cũng thanks các bác nhiều ^^

----------


## giangnguyen9199

chà thì ra thằng nhóc nó muốn khoe đấy mấy bác

----------


## viet1234

> em định mua để đánh văn bản í mà ^^ đùa các bác tí em còn phải dùng autocad 2010 & chơi mấy game nặng nặng như assasin's creed nghe nói máy phải có cấu hình mạnh mới chạy mượt [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] dù sao thì cũng thanks các bác nhiều ^^


lần sau nếu thanks thì nhấn nút cảm ơn nha! đừng nói thanks như vậy!!!

----------


## seoer

máy cấu hình vậy là cao rồi, mình đang dùng máy cùi quá, chưa có tiền thay máy nè

----------


## chuvanduyhn91

cấu hình này là dùng cho máy server dc. chắc là bạn này tự làm cho mình 1 server riêng đây mà

----------


## thanhle117

cấu hình máy này dùng với chức năng mà bạn mong muốn là được rồi ...tưởng phải làm gì to lớn quan trọng lắm chứ

----------

